# الكورسات المهمة بالنسبه لمهندس ميكانيكا باور



## ana rayeh feen (21 نوفمبر 2012)

_*بعد اذنكوا كنت عايز اعرف ايه هي الكورسات المهمه بالنسبه لمهندس ميكانيكا باور و خصوصا ان كلنا عارفين ان اغلبنا للاسف بيتخرج و هو للاسف مش عارف حاجه ... كمان كنت عايز اعرف بعض الكتب في مجال ميكانيكا السيارات
و شكرا *_​


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (21 نوفمبر 2012)

1-solid works
2-autocad
3-refrigeration and air conditioning
4-hydraulicand penumatic
5-fire fighting
وطبعا 
يكون معاك اللغه تكون فيها جيد جدا (انجليزى) طبعا


----------



## ana rayeh feen (21 نوفمبر 2012)

م/عمرو السيد قال:


> 1-solid works
> 2-autocad
> 3-refrigeration and air conditioning
> 4-hydraulicand penumatic
> ...




_*شكرا يا بشمهندس*_​


----------



## ايهاب عاشور (23 نوفمبر 2012)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## مهندس محمود نظير (8 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الشبل (8 فبراير 2013)

اخى ليس هكذا تؤكل الكتف .عليك ابتداءا ان تحدد فى اى مجال تريد العمل ثم تبحث عن الدورات اللازمة لذلك . او انتظر حتى ترزق العمل اولا ثم قم بدراسة اى الدورات تحتاج لكى تتقن هذا العمل كما انه التعليم الذاتى قد يكون ملاذك لندرة الدورات فى المجال الذى اتيح لك لذلك انصح ان تجعل سؤالك هو ماهى المجالات المتاحة لمهندس القوى أو لاى مهندس وهى كثيرة ومتشعبة بدا من التصميم مرورا بالانشاء واخيرا التشغيل والصيانة وخلال كل مجال هناك وظائف متعددة من ادارة مشاريع ومكتب فنى ودارة جودة وتخطيط


----------



## اسلام سمير عبد الر (9 فبراير 2013)

نفس الكلام -بلاضافة الى التدريب الصيفى والاحتكاك بالحياة العملية


----------



## مهندس خالد العمدة (11 فبراير 2013)

شوف القرصات المهمة من وجهة نظرى انا ودى الى اختها 
1- دورة اوتوكاد
2-دورة plc
3-دورة هيدروليك
4-دورة نيوماتيك
5-دورة تكييف مركزى
6-دورة فاير فايتنج
7-دورة امدادات كهربية 
8-دورة لغة من كامبريج او اى مكان تانى
9-شهادات تدريب كويسة من جابكو اى بتروجيت او اى شركات كبيرة 
وكل الدورات دى لازم تكون basic & advanced
..................................................................................................... مهندس / خالد أبو النجا


----------



## mahdy 81 (12 فبراير 2013)

موضوع جيد جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed_ahmed2 (14 فبراير 2013)

اهم حاجه اللغه طبعا


----------

